# Exotic fibers on sale at Little Barn



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Hey Friends,

I have been away from the forum for about a month. I had foot surgery to remove a bone spur that was making it hard to wear shoes or walk, or even treadle my wheel. I couldn't spin at my wheels after surgery for over 3 weeks, so I didn't come here to be frustrated even more. I hope you all are all doing okay now. I was waiting for the October FAC thread to begin to chat (Marchwind are you going to start it?), but I want to tell you all about this great sale.

Lewis White from Little Barn Inc in Alabama is a great spinning fiber supplier in my book. He has great prices, great customer service, and great stuff. Right now he has an exotic fiber sale going, stuff he's taking to the show in Rhinebeck, NY. By putting the specials online, people that can't go to Rhinebeck have a shot at stuff.

He is having a wool show special price sale right now on Exotic fibers.:banana02: Retail prices range from $7.95 to $19.95 per package. Offering is limited to supplies on hand or ends at noon October 11, 2010. All fibers are in stock and ready for immediate shipment.

You can get 4 oz of loose dehaired camel down or natural yak down for $4.95 each. And gold tussah silk for 4 oz for $4.95, and baby camel hair, 2 oz for $4.95. He uses Priority Mail for shipping, which is reasonable and fast. :rock:

I got half pounds each of the yak and camel down and it came in the mail this morning. The stuff is incredible, fine as cashmere, beautiful and very soft and nice. Beautiful natural colors. I called up and ordered 2 pounds of the silk and more of the camel and yak down this morning. It will ship today, so I could have it by Saturday or Monday!

Go to his website to order, email or call him:
Lewis White
Little Barn
173 McKee Rd
Harvest, AL 35749
Email: [email protected]
1-888-243-4237


----------



## freelove (Jun 17, 2005)

Please be very careful about mail order from Little Barn! They are infamous for dishonesty - orders not received are all blamed on the PO when in fact they have never been sent. I have personal experience with this, not once, but twice. I gave him the benefit of the doubt, but received the same "service" the second time. I could go on and on about the months of phone calls and emails, but you get the idea. I never did receive my order and it took months to get a refund.

There is a 10 page thread about Little Barn problems on Ravelry...
http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/spinning-knitters/192994/1-25

I have purchased fiber from them at shows, but I am careful what I buy becase I have heard that some of their fiber is misrepresented.

Buyer Beware!!

freelove


----------

